# Expats in Chapala



## EEK!

*Looking*

The question was asked, are there a lot of expats living in the lake Chapala area. The answer is yes. I am EEK! and I have been here for over 2 1/2 years. It has grown. In Oct. I will return to the states for 3-4 months and then decide to return to Mexico or retire in the states. I very much like this Lake Chapala area (I live in Ajijic), but am open to other places. Where else do you recommend for retirement in Mexico and in the states ... and why. this can be a nice and needed forum. thanks. Just me ... EEK!


----------



## miendo

*Expats in Mexico*

I don't live there full time yet, but will definately retire there. The house is waiting, wondering where we are!

Nancy
Ajijic City Guide.com - The Ajijic Business and Community Guide


----------



## Ashley

I lived in Ajiic for 3 years and then moved back to Canada. Two years later I was headed back to the land of sunshine and this time there's no way I'm leaving.

Biggest problem here is getting to try my Spanish. So many of the Mexicans speak English that I can get along with my feable Spanish/English.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Getting along?*

Welcome Ashley and others. Spanish is fairly easy to learn, up to a point, and then it gets a bit bumpy in the details. However, it makes living here much more fun than just 'getting along' so keep studying and taking lessons as you practice chatting with your neighbors, clerks and professionals. I agree that this Lake Chapala area is the best choice for retirement for several reasons. It isn't perfect, but it is as close as you can get. We retired to Ajijc in early 2002, bought a house and lived there for three years. In 2005, we sold the house and bought a larger place in Chapala, where we now live. Actually, it is only five miles from one house to the other with most of the places we frequent lying in between. Ajijic is more of an 'artsy' town, while Chapala is a complete small city with all of the inherent conveniences. We like both for different reasons. Yes, both have grown and prospered and the winter 'snowbirds' tend to clog the streets in Ajijic while weekend 'Tapatios' clog them in Chapala; it is good for the merchants, even though Mondays can be a bit messy. It seems there is no better climate anywhere on the planet that one might consider for retirement. The air is cleaner, the food fresher and the people smile a lot more here than anywhere in the 30 or so countries I have experienced. Recently, we made a 'duty visit' to relatives in the USA and we were really glad to get back to peaceful, friendly and stress-free Mexico. We'll try to avoid doing it again and only hope the NoB folks will visit us here instead. Besides, we're getting old and tired of long trips. So, climb aboard this forum and strike up a conversation which will benefit the curious readers quietly lurking in the shadows with their questions.


----------



## synthia

I'm in search of a retirement home and, at some point, I had decided against Mexico. Then, a few weeks ago, when I was thinking about traveling there, I couldn't remember why. I visited Ajijic and Chapala about ten years ago, and liked them. Add them to my itinerary!


----------



## ANNEPR

EEK! said:


> The question was asked, are there a lot of expats living in the lake Chapala area. The answer is yes. I am EEK! and I have been here for over 2 1/2 years. It has grown. In Oct. I will return to the states for 3-4 months and then decide to return to Mexico or retire in the states. I very much like this Lake Chapala area (I live in Ajijic), but am open to other places. Where else do you recommend for retirement in Mexico and in the states ... and why. this can be a nice and needed forum. thanks. Just me ... EEK!



CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THE AVERAGE RENTAL OF A 1 BEDROOM APT. IN OR AROUND CHAPALA IS NOW? OF COURSE, A VIEW OF THE LAKE WOULD BE SUPER GREAT.


----------



## erc

Ashley, which part of Canada did you move from? Any children/grand in canada. How long ago did you move back?


----------



## synthia

ANNEPR said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THE AVERAGE RENTAL OF A 1 BEDROOM APT. IN OR AROUND CHAPALA IS NOW? OF COURSE, A VIEW OF THE LAKE WOULD BE SUPER GREAT.


I'm interested in this, too. In 1997 I remember seeing a bulletin board with rents posted, and I think they were under $200 per month. I can't imagine they are the same now, but I'm hoping they aren't in the thousands.


----------



## ANNEPR

*Price Of Apt. Rentals In Chapala*

Is There Anyone From Chapala Area Who Can Answer Me???

Would Like To Know How Much A One Bedroom Apartment With A Large Balcony And View Would Cost Me There.\

And Do I Need A Car In Chapala Area???

Are There Any Young People There Or Is It Basically ONLY A Ritirement Settlement???

I Am An Artist. How Would I Do There??? Do You Have Any Photos Of The Place?? Can't Find Any On The Internet.

Much Thanks
Annepr:


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Chapala Rental*

Obsolete - deleted


----------



## ANNEPR

*Rv ****** About Your Apt. In Chapala*



RVGRINGO said:


> I have a fully furnished and equipped rental which will become available in Chapala about the first of October, 2007. It is well located within easy walking distance of all shopping, parks, the lake, bus station and other bus stops, etc. With approximately 1000 square feet, it includes a large bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, dining room, living room, laundry patio, two cable TVs, WiFi internet, electricity, local phone, gas, purified water, weekly maid service, etc. at $450 USD per month or $475 with an automatic door carport.
> One might find older, upstairs rentals for $250-300 without included utilities and rents from $500 to $1500 in Ajijic.


YOUR APT. SOUNDS VERY GOOD BUT AM WONDERING WHAT A "LAUNDRY PATIO" IS? IS IT A SMALL OUTDOOR SPACE TO HANG LAUNDRY IN? IS THE APT. ON THE GROUND FLOOR? DOES IT HAVE ANY OUTSIDE SPACE LIKE A PATIO OR BALCONY TO SIT ON/IN??? LIVED IN SPAIN MOST OF MY LIFE, COULDN'T BEAR TO BE CLOSED IN. ALL THE APTS. IN SPAIN HAVE AMPLE TERRACES.


----------



## ANNEPR

Question Asked About Chapala Area Was: Are There Only American Ex Pats There Or Are There Also Europeans. And Since You Lived Ther For Almost 3 Years, Eek, Can You Please Tell Me How Much A One Bedroom Apt. Costs There Now.

As Far As Other Places, I'm Also Checking Out Bahia De Kino. Hardly Anyone There Yet But I Like To "pioneer". At Least You Can Be Sure It Will Be Super Cheap. I Find That When A Place Is Super Cheap, Everyone Is Cheerful. No Pressure.

Only Problem With Kino Is The Humid Heat And The Mosquitos.

Hard To Handle But May Be Worth It.

Annepr


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Rental*

Anne,
Thanks for your interest. The patio is about 15x15 feet with the washer and dryer under cover at one side. There is a table and four chairs in the patio, which is located just outside the bedroom. Everything is on the ground floor and the main entrance is from the street to the living room. By the way, there is a guest room, between our home and the rental, which can be made available for your occasional visitors. It has its own full bathroom and also has a queen size bed. Access is via the carport/courtyard to the french doors from the rental's dining room. There are two parks within two and three blocks, respectively, one with pool, tennis, etc. and the other with lakefront attractions, restaurants and piers, fountains and benches. Shopping and banking is within three blocks but there are 'tiendas' even closer. If you wish, send me an e-mail request and I'll send pictures. All of our tenants have been long term renters and we do offer a 5% discount for annual payment in advance. Rentals with views that you don't have to leave the house to see will be uphill in Ajijic and most will be twice the price.
Bob


ANNEPR said:


> YOUR APT. SOUNDS VERY GOOD BUT AM WONDERING WHAT A "LAUNDRY PATIO" IS? IS IT A SMALL OUTDOOR SPACE TO HANG LAUNDRY IN? IS THE APT. ON THE GROUND FLOOR? DOES IT HAVE ANY OUTSIDE SPACE LIKE A PATIO OR BALCONY TO SIT ON/IN??? LIVED IN SPAIN MOST OF MY LIFE, COULDN'T BEAR TO BE CLOSED IN. ALL THE APTS. IN SPAIN HAVE AMPLE TERRACES.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Demographics At Lake Chapala*

In the winter, there are more Canadian expats Lakeside. The rest of the year, the majority are from the USA. Most permanent expats are from the USA, probably due to the Canadian health care requirements which restrict their time out of Canada. Other of our friends include Austrians, Germans, Costa Rican, British, Argentinian, French, etc. Restaurants in the area; and there is a profusion of them, vary from simple Mexican fare to upscale International.
On Bahia de Kino: We have friends living here who tried living there for a couple of years but couldn't stand the heat and humidity and couldn't afford to leave for half of the year. They moved to Ajijic over five years ago and just recently moved closer to Chapala.


----------



## ANNEPR

I Was Afraid Of The Humid Climate In Kino. Hard To Take Such Humidity When You Are Older. Sort Of Drains All The Energy Out Of You. But Is A Shame Because It Looks Like A Lovely Place And Is Sooo Cheap.

I Can't Believe The Prices Of Apts. You Sent Me. Sounds Like I May Be Too Late For Mexico. How About Ensenada Or Rosario??? Are The Rents Higher Or Lower Than Chapala??? Heard (may Have Been From You) That The Climate Is Better There On The Pacific Side. Have A Friend From Spain Who Was Living In Ensenada Last Year. He Said I Could Rent An Apt. In Ensenada For From $150 To $300. Do You Know That To Be True??? Guess He Figured That Since I Speak Fluent Spanish, I May Be Able To Do A "deal" With A Mexican Landlord.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Ensenada*

Anne,
I have heard similar reports about the extreme northern part of the Pacific coast of Mexico. However, I have never been there and have no interest in the California lifestyle developing there, according to reports. Perhaps someone from that area will appear on the forum.


----------



## synthia

It's great to see such specific information. Thank you.

The rent seems high to me, too, but when I add in wifi and maid service and other pluses, it may not be as high as it sounds. I'm not quite ready to move yet, though.

Rents certainly have gone up. I think the place I saw posted was about $160 per month, and someone told me that was fairly expensive. Of course it was nearly twenty years ago.


----------



## synthia

annepr - Have you considered someplace like northeren Thailand. Too hot during April, May, and June, but nice the rest of the year. And they don't have much in the way of restrictions on smoking. The restrictions are coming, though.


----------



## synthia

RVGRINGO

I'm sorry to hear you are so ill, but glad to know you are in a place you like so much.


----------



## El Toro Furioso

*Rents*

We pay $370/mo USD for a 2 bedroom, 2 bath home with front and back yards, a lawn for our dog, mature lime, fig, orange and mandarin orange trees, and an automatic garage door (you have to live here to appreciate this touch). We happen to have lake and mountain views from our laundry drying space (read roof), but don't count on a lake view for under $750 or more. You actually may not even want a lake view. Most homes are walled in with gardens for security and privacy.

Rents depend a lot on where you live. The same quality place will tend to be higher in Ajijic, less in San Antonio Tlyacapan next door, even less in Chapala, and even less in Jocotopec. There are "apartments" without kitchen in Chapala for about $75/mo. The expat tenants seem to be quite happy with the places, and eat out every breakfast and dinner. They can afford to, because of the low rent and low restaurant prices (and good food, watch your weight).

We eat out several times a week (but sometimes at a taqueria on la plaza for $3.00 US for four tacos and a shared beer for the two of us including tip), have a car, take trips to the beach and the mountains, etc. and we live basically on $1,500/month.


----------



## synthia

I could live without a kitchen, if I could have a small refrigerator to feed my soft drink habit. I don't suppose there is any free wifi about (except at rvgringo's place, which is sounding pretty good to me right now).


----------



## sparks

A friend of my Mexican family had a place for about $50 a month but not the kind of place a ****** (or even Mexican) would want to live. Bare cement walls, one room, community bath and washing, neighbors having barbeque with music outside your door.

Without a kitchen you'd be tempted to eat out a lot unless you can live on sandwiches. I'd say at least $3-400 rent to be comfortable but some strange gringos do it for less


----------



## synthia

I don't like to cook, and mainly use a kitchen for salads and maybe some pasta once in a while. I spend my time backpacking around the world, and somewhere I got addicted to doing things in restaurants, like reading, writing in my journal, and in some instances taking advantage of the free wi-fi. So I would probably eat out more than the average person anyway.


----------



## Admiral

My wife and I have a thousand questions about living the expat lifestyle. Like most we are timid and confused about items like health care (wife is a diabetic), taxes, can we own property, etc etc. Is there a good website or book someone can recommend so I don't clutter up this forum with my newbie ramblings and questions? Any help in advance is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Feel free to ask your questions. We've lived at Lake Chapala for almost six years now and will be glad to help. You might also look into the many books, including my own, "Streets of Glass", which have been written about the area and on the experiences of moving to Mexico. On your initial concerns: Health care in the Guadalajara area is excellent and expats rave about it in glowing terms. All of the medications you will need are available at less than in the USA and without prescription, except for narcotics. For example, there were stacks of syringes for diabetics in the supermarket today; ten per box. Yes, you can own property by deed in most of Mexico and by bank trust along the borders or coast. As for taxes; the 'sales tax' in Mexico is built into the price of goods. Your foreign income is not taxed in Mexico. Should you have an investment account in Mexico, as most expats do, there is an automatic tax witholding from the earnings. Most expats continue their US or other banking accounts and bank online, using ATM machines to obtain cash. Credit cards are seldom used in Mexico's cash economy.

"STREETS OF GLASS", by Robert Glenn, is an entertaining true account of a
couple who decide to retire to a lake in Mexico, blessed with cool summers
and warm winters where it only rains at night and the sun shines every day.
There are bumps along the way, problems to solve over the years, a new
culture to experience and adjustments to be made. The author provides
insight and guidance for any reader who might aspire to join the thousands
of Americans, Canadians and others who have chosen to live out their
retirement years in the central highlands of Mexico. One critic says, " The
book is informative, humorous, thoughtful, well written and easy to read. It
captures one's interest and never loses steam." This e-book is available by
sending $12.00 (check or international money order) AND your e-mail address
to: * Robert Glenn, 827 Union Pacific Blvd, PMB 71-117, Laredo, TX
78045-9452


----------



## Admiral

Thanks for that quick info. I'll see if I can track down a copy of that book. Meanwhile, are we better off planning to keep our US healthcare? I read the previous poster's questions and with keen interest noted one member posted her husband is diabetic and has something called IMSS? Is that the health insurance for Mexico? 

See, I told you I had a thousand of them...lol.


----------



## bournemouth

Google Rolly Brook's web site - I haven't been around here long enough to be able to post links (a strange restriction) - he lives in Lerdo, Durango and has a web site that answers a huge number questions for people thinking of moving to Mexico.


----------



## synthia

First, the link restriction keeps automated spam programs from doing things like posting spam.

Second, for Streets of Glass. Have you listed it on Amazon? They let you sell privately published books there. OK, you won't get the full price, but then people can use credit cards to buy it.

Finally, for Admiral. I think the more basic questions people ask, the more useful the forum is for people who come along later. And keeping your US insurance will only help if you plan to go back to the US for all your medical care. Even then, you may not be able to keep it if you aren't resident in the US. Most insurance only covers you for a few weeks out of the country every year, if it offers coverage at all.


----------



## sparks

IMSS is the government system and have hospitals and clinics over the country. For instance, we have a clinic in the small town of Melaque and for more serious problems would go to the new hospital in Manzanillo. A ****** couple I know here just got coverage for about $375 for the 2 of them. Another short term option is 'Central de Salud' which offers most services for free or very little.

Many people just opt for paying out of pocket due to the low cost of a visit to the doctor ... and you avoid the crowds


----------



## sparks

Requiring 20 posts before you can post a link is a bit excessive .... if the only reason is to discourage spammers. Wouldn't you think something like 5 would suffice


----------



## oldcolonel

ANNEPR said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THE AVERAGE RENTAL OF A 1 BEDROOM APT. IN OR AROUND CHAPALA IS NOW? OF COURSE, A VIEW OF THE LAKE WOULD BE SUPER GREAT.


We have visited Chapala many times and will continue to do so in the future. Apartments in town are in the 300 and up range. Advance reservations (if you can get them) are difficult. Most owners want a 3 month or more rental with deposit up front before they will commit. We found that you can do a "fly in" and find an apartment. May take a few days though. The Chapala Inn (right on the lake in town) is really nice and has a really great breakfast. The lady who owns it is extremely helpful and is bi lingual. There are other places as well; we prefer the Inn. There is a web site that gives all the info on this place. Chapala is and has been going through a growth period for some time. Prices will continue to go up as time goes by. This is the case all over Mexico. Read all you can on the internet. 

Good Luck

old colonel


----------



## Admiral

sparks said:


> IMSS is the government system and have hospitals and clinics over the country. For instance, we have a clinic in the small town of Melaque and for more serious problems would go to the new hospital in Manzanillo. A ****** couple I know here just got coverage for about $375 for the 2 of them. Another short term option is 'Central de Salud' which offers most services for free or very little.
> 
> Many people just opt for paying out of pocket due to the low cost of a visit to the doctor ... and you avoid the crowds


Is that $375 (per month??) for the IMSS? Is there any official website where I can read up on preexisting conditions and other issues? My wife sees doctors several times a month here in the US due to complications from her juvinile diabetes, we need good coverage. Right now I think it would take a stick of dynamite to get her to consider going to a Mexican clinic so I'm really needing to get my facts straight. 

We have a friend headed down to Ajijic for a recon trip this Friday, he's asked me to load him up with questions so he can get as much info as possible for us.


----------



## RVGRINGO

IMSS fees depend on age. The fee is annual.


----------



## Admiral

RVGRINGO said:


> IMSS fees depend on age. The fee is annual.


Thanks. Anyone have a website or link with more details?

Right now I'm deeply immersed in "www dot rollybrook dot com" and it's great reading!


----------



## synthia

I think the IMSS fees are annual. When I googled, I got a few websites that had copies of the restrictions for pre-existing conditions. I believe it said that the serious complications from diabetes are never covered.


----------



## alfnannie

Hi:
Just wondering if you are interested in renting your place for 3 months Jan - Mar. 2008. We are planning a trip there for the first time and are looking for a place to rent.
Ross & Christine


----------



## alfnannie

RVGRINGO said:


> I have a fully furnished and equipped rental which will become available in Chapala about the first of October, 2007. It is well located within easy walking distance of all shopping, parks, the lake, bus station and other bus stops, etc. With approximately 1000 square feet, it includes a large bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, dining room, living room, laundry patio, two cable TVs, WiFi internet, electricity, local phone, gas, purified water, weekly maid service, etc. at $450 USD per month or $475 with an automatic door carport.
> One might find older, upstairs rentals for $250-300 without included utilities and rents from $500 to $1500 in Ajijic.


If you haven't already rented this, would you consider renting it for 3 months Jan- Mar 2008? We are planning our first trip down there.
Ross & Christine


----------



## synthia

alfnannie, you could also try the Private Message (PM) facility to contact RVGRINGO. It should send him an e-mail to notify him that there is a message. If you click on RVGRINGO, you should see an option in the dropdown box to send a private message.


----------



## woodeye

RV's information is dead on target and his rental would be considered reasonable. We live in Mirasol and have been in the area for 5 yrs and our unfurnished home is 450. USD per month .Owners pay Fracc. fees and water and we pay the rest (Elec., gas, maid , telephone and internet which averages out to about another $250 .). I do the gardening as our yard is small .Do the math and his rental is a deal for sure .


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Chapala Rental*

Thanks, Woodeye. I didn't realize we were such close neighbors. Stop by and say hello.
I've just started posting the availability of the rental, as below, and the present tenant will be out early enough for us to get in with a paintbrush, etc.

"I have a fully furnished and equipped rental which will become available in Chapala the first of October, 2007. It is well located within easy walking distance of all shopping, parks, the lake, bus station and other bus stops, etc. With approximately 1000 square feet, it includes a large bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, dining room, living room, laundry patio, two cable TVs, electricity, local phone, gas, purified water, weekly maid service, etc. at $450 USD per month or $475 with an automatic door carport."


----------



## woodeye

Thanks RV and will keep your rental in memory just in case I hear of anyone needing a rental . In our advanced age not sure trusting our memory is such a good idea .


----------



## synthia

Is carport another word for garage? Because in Florida, a carpost is essentially a roof to keep the sun off. If it is attached to the house, it may have a couple of full walls and a half wall, but definitely no door!

And do you have a minimum rental period?


----------



## RVGRINGO

This 'carport' has a roof and three walls; the fourth opening into a courtyard. The garage door is automatic. French doors lead to the dining room of the rental. The planned WiFi won't quite reach reliably to the rental, unfortunately. It is just too far from my modem location and the walls are too thick; some are 24" and all of the doors and windows are steel with steel screening. Dial-up is available in the rental and WiFi is available at two coffee shops within a five minute walk.
All of our tenants have been on an annual lease and some have paid in advance for a 5% discount and the advantage, for both of us, of not having to worry about the first of the month.


----------



## Travel Dude

synthia said:


> I think the IMSS fees are annual. When I googled, I got a few websites that had copies of the restrictions for pre-existing conditions. I believe it said that the serious complications from diabetes are never covered.


Remember with many health insurance companies worldwide,pre-existing condtions can wavierd when you have proof of past insurance (one year) with another company.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Chapala Rental*

Thanks to all for your interest. Our rental has been contracted for a year.


----------



## synthia

RVGRINGO - That's great.

TravelDude - Does it have to be the year immediately preceding? My guess is that is true for everyone but Americans. Or that it only applies for short-term policies. Or that certain conditions are always exempted.

Even the Mexican government insurance, which grandfather's in pre-existing conditions over time, never covers complications from diabetes, for instance.


----------



## Intercasa

I also have a rental in the heart of Chapala, well actually 2 as I just finished the 2nd unit. I do weekly rentals to fill a need for more than daily but less than 3 to 6 months. If you stay in town at my place or bob´s then no car is necessary as you can walk to everything. There is a bus stop outside my place and when I chop off a few tree branches that have grown there will be better lake views from the upstairs bedroom. I still do have availability but as time goes on I get more inquiries and deposits. 

Photos and details at chapala (dot) 50webs (dot) com


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! It's good to know there are a variety of places and options.


----------



## davidf

I've not seen this restriction on any other site. And they are mostly spam free. This is overkill.


----------



## synthia

I've seen it as high as 50! If you've ever been on a forum where spam is the rule, and I mean awful stuff, you wouldn't mind so much.


----------



## EEK!

Anneprifferent areas in Mexico offer different things. This Lake Chapala area has the following: best climate, proximity to a large city (Guadalajara has airport, major shopping, entertainment and major medical), scenic, and it is a well established retirement community with over 7-10,000 expats. We have enjoyed it for 2 1/2 years. We lived off our SS ($2,000/mo. with no problem). I don't know about 1 BR apt., but 2 BR house will go from $400 on out -especially in areas away from Ajijic. If you skimp one can probably live comfortably on $1,500 per month -- but prices are rising and this depends on the individuals. These are my opinions.
We go back to the states to visit family then return to Mexico but to Mazatlan for a year or so. Mazatlan offers a large city, coastal (ocean) environment, More Mexican and a nice city. The disadvantage is hot and humid summers. We did not come here to retire but rather for the adventure. Mexico offers so much that a new expat really has top know what they want out of Mexico. Do your homework and find the area that suits your needs. But, remember, you are a guest here and Mexico is Mexico. Learn from the people, the culture and the environment -- develop a Mexican attitude. I will be gone, but RV ****** always gives good advise -- believe everything he says. Good luck. EEK!


----------



## cookjmex

ANNEPR said:


> Is There Anyone From Chapala Area Who Can Answer Me???
> 
> Would Like To Know How Much A One Bedroom Apartment With A Large Balcony And View Would Cost Me There.\
> 
> And Do I Need A Car In Chapala Area???
> 
> Are There Any Young People There Or Is It Basically ONLY A Ritirement Settlement???
> 
> I Am An Artist. How Would I Do There??? Do You Have Any Photos Of The Place?? Can't Find Any On The Internet.
> 
> Much Thanks
> Annepr:


Here is a photojournal blog with postings on Ajijic:Jim & Carole's Mexico Adventure: Ajijic

Apartment rentals vary widely according to where you want to live. In lower cost "Mexican" neighborhoods it might run $200-300/month USD. For a place where you would be surrounded by expats high up on a hill with a spectacular view, maybe $750-800 USD. I live in a very nice 2 br, 2ba condo with a view of the mountains, beautifully landscaped with access to a pool for $550/month USD. Best way to find a place is to come down, stay in a low cost B&B (Laguna B&B - $35/night USD for example) and scour the bulletin boards for rentals.

You don't need to own a car here. Public transport is very inexpensive, frequent, and comfortable. Taxis are relatively cheap $2-5 most places. And you can get around very well on foot also.

There are probably a lot more older expats than younger, but there are some who are young. And if you speak Spanish, there are tons of young Mexican people.

How would you do as an artist? Not sure what you mean. To support yourself financially? That would be tough, and you'd need a work permit. Most artists I know here are either well established with their own galleries, or are independent financially, or are struggling along counting every peso. It's probably easier to struggle along here than north of the border, because costs are so much lower, but you'd better pack a lunch.

Good luck!


----------



## zerbit

Is your book available as an actual bound edition? I'd prefer to be able to take it with me to read. 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are referring to "Streets of Glass", it is an e-book, but you can print your own copy, if you wish.


----------



## Riversedge

I have a problem with mosquitos here in the states - they love me flying past my wife and attacking me with a vengeance. How bad is problem in Lake Chapala area?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I share your situation with mosquitoes and I'm pleased to report that, compared to most places, we have no daytime mosquitoes. However, there may be a few night mosquitoes if you don't screen your bedroom windows. Yes, it is true; you will find that some live here without screens.


----------

